# Décorer la coque de son MBP avec un sticker.



## Kanaaky (25 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, 
Je parcours maintenant depuis pas mal de temps les sites dédiés à la communauté mac et apple en général.
Depuis peu j'ai découvert des stickers vraiment sympa pour décorer la coque des MBP et de les rendre un peu plus uniques. En voici un exemple : http://www.hu2.com/stickers/vmchk/laptop-stickers/view-all-products.html
Seulement j'ai quelques petites questions :
Est ce que l'autocollant une fois installé sur la coque du mac est facilement décolable (car je pense qu'avec la chaleur dégagé par l'écran il y a une réaction avec la colle..) ?
Deuxièment, est ce que la pose de ce genre de gadget influe sur la garantie du MBP ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## kippei (26 Mai 2010)

Kanaaky a dit:


> Est ce que l'autocollant une fois installé sur la coque du mac est facilement décolable (car je pense qu'avec la chaleur dégagé par l'écran il y a une réaction avec la colle..) ?



J'ai lui que c'était simple à décoller et que cela ne laissait pas un dépôt de colle important sue la coque du mac. Après ce ce que j'ai lu sur un forum, je n'en ai jamais utilisé personnellement.
De plus l'écran de mon MBP ne dégage aucune chaleur, la coque alu de l'écran reste bien froide quand je l'utilise.



Kanaaky a dit:


> Deuxièment, est ce que la pose de ce genre de gadget influe sur la garantie du MBP ?



Non, il est clair que non, cela n'influe pas sur la garantie.


----------



## Jeromac (26 Mai 2010)

Moi aussi j'hésite à me prendre un truc de ce genre.

Tiens, je sais pas si tu l'as vu mais il y a ceux là aussi.

Sinon, il y a la personnalisation de la coque avec une gravure au laser, ça pète de trop ! Faut pas que ça rate par contre. Et pour la revente après, c'est plus délicat...


----------



## kippei (26 Mai 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Moi aussi j'hésite à me prendre un truc de ce genre.
> 
> Tiens, je sais pas si tu l'as vu mais il y a ceux là aussi.
> 
> Sinon, il y a la personnalisation de la coque avec une gravure au laser, ça pète de trop ! Faut pas que ça rate par contre. Et pour la revente après, c'est plus délicat...



Gavure laser ? Où as tu vu cela ??


----------



## Jeromac (26 Mai 2010)

Je n'ai vu que des vidéos. C'est assez surprenant d'ailleurs. Par contre vaut mieux pas que ça rate ! Mais le résultat semblait être très bon.


----------



## toro94 (27 Mai 2010)

voici le mien en ce moment

http://www.etsy.com/listing/3967518...ac&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_page=4&includes[0]=tags&includes[1]=title

et voici celui de ma femme 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/24358372/snow-white-decal-for-13in-macbook-vinyl


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2010)

Excellent le Iron Man (la blanche neige aussi d'ailleurs)! 

Si vous avez des sites de stickrs sympas, je suis preneur!


----------



## Kanaaky (27 Mai 2010)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses.


----------



## davidsto (27 Mai 2010)

toro94 a dit:


> voici le mien en ce moment
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/3967518...ac&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_page=4&includes[0]=tags&includes[1]=title
> 
> ...



Sympa les stickers vinyl en couleur ? Avez-vous d'autres liens que ses 2 stickers ?

Par contre, impossible d'acheter l'un de ces 2 stickers ?! Le lien vers "Add to cart" ne fonctionne pas ?!


----------



## toro94 (27 Mai 2010)

ils sont en rupture 

mais on peut en trouver sur Ebay


----------



## kippei (28 Mai 2010)

toro94 a dit:


> voici le mien en ce moment
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/3967518...ac&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_page=4&includes[0]=tags&includes[1]=title
> 
> ...



Énorme ! J'en avais jamais vu d'aussi bien


----------



## Capitaine Lamar (28 Mai 2010)

Je pense passer par la case gravure pour mon macbook pro 13.

Habitant à Toulouse j'ai trouvé ce site  www.mrbeam.fr/images/   qui à l'air vraiment bien.
Est ce que quelqu'un a déjà graver  son Mac?
ET enfin est ce que quelqu'un aurait un site avec des idées de gravures ?

Merci


----------



## Danilooza (29 Mai 2010)

Capitaine Lamar a dit:


> Je pense passer par la case gravure pour mon macbook pro 13.
> 
> Habitant à Toulouse j'ai trouvé ce site  www.mrbeam.fr/images/   qui à l'air vraiment bien.
> Est ce que quelqu'un a déjà graver  son Mac?
> ...



Je te déconseille la gravure...
Sauf si tu es sûr de la qualité du graveur (celui que tu montre a quand même l'air compétent) mais une gravure ratée, c'est si vite arrivé... 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ldandersen/301812211/


----------



## Jeromac (29 Mai 2010)

C'est clair qu'une belle gravure ça a quand même une sacré classe.

Par contre deux choses sur lesquels réfléchir :


avoir la garantie que la gravure ne va pas déconner (indiqué dans un post plus haut)
penser au moment de la revente de la machine
Ce dernier point est à prendre en compte également.

Une petite vidéo.


----------



## Capitaine Lamar (29 Mai 2010)

La qualité et le savoir-faire de Mr Beam à l'air de faire l'unanimité sur Toulouse à ce que j'ai pu lire .

Enfin, la revente comme tu disais Jeromac, on peut en faire un avantage, parce que à moins de graver un Pikatchu, Twilight ou Christophe Maé.... , un Mac avec un trés jolie logo , ça peut à la limite faire un plus lors de la vente, un Mac "collector" en quelques sorte !

Je vais essayer de trouver un jolie logo ou dessein à graver , sur internet  pas si facile de trouver des exemples ...


----------



## Gauthier (29 Mai 2010)

Hey c'est génial !
J'aime vraiment beaucoup celui qui fait référence à Magritte 

Par contre vu les prix pratiqués... Je suis sûr qu'il y a moyen de ne pas payer grand chose en faisant imprimer ça sur du papier adapté, et le coller sur son mac par la suite.

On a un imprimeur parmi nous ?  (http://www.hu2.com/stickers/laptops/120-ceci.html il y a une police qui imite l'écriture de Magritte ?)


----------



## AppleNewbie (30 Mai 2010)

http://www.hu2.com/stickers/laptops/137-desk-organisor.html

Celui là est juste génial! C'est pas une déco ordi mais une déco bureau super stylée! J'adore


----------



## K-no-K (31 Mai 2010)

J'habite également Toulouse, j'ai un MBP je suis allé  voir la sortie de l'Ipad à la Fnac Micro. 



 Évidemment, j'ai  craqué ! Par contre surprise : au moment de  l'achat un vendeur m'a proposé gratuitement une  gravure par laser. Je ne connaissais pas le concept, alors je suis allé  voir le stand par curiosité et avec pas mal de méfiance. C'étaient les  gars de Mister Beam cités plus haut.


 Un autre acheteur se faisait graver son Ipad avec les lapins  crétins autour de la pomme. J'ai trouvé le résultat trop cool. Un des deux vendeurs très sympa m'a expliqué que la gravure  n'endommageait pas l'appareil et que ça n'annulait pas non plus la  garantie. 



 Ils avaient quelques designs préparés et j'ai choisi  un Link et une Triforce ! Ça s'est fait rapidement et je suis très  content du résultat ! Je leur aie laissé prendre une photo et ils l'ont  mise sur le site... 



http://www.misterbeam.fr/ipad/gravure-laser-sur-ipad/



 Si vous avez une bonne idée à graver je  vous le conseille vivement !


----------



## Capitaine Lamar (31 Mai 2010)

Me reste plus qu'à trouver l'image en rapport avec le cinéma qui me plaise  ...


----------



## Danilooza (17 Juin 2010)

Pour ceux qui désireraient le Iron Man et qui hésite de l'acheter via eBay puisqu'il est en rupture de stock depuis le lien cité plus haut...

J'ai commandé ce sticker via ebay (donc via SS-design de Honk Kong), et il vient d'arriver chez moi après 10 jours  

Voila, c'est donc fiable


----------



## Venturo (17 Juin 2010)

Danilooza a dit:


> Pour ceux qui désireraient le Iron Man et qui hésite de l'acheter via eBay puisqu'il est en rupture de stock depuis le lien cité plus haut...
> 
> J'ai commandé ce sticker via ebay (donc via SS-design de Honk Kong), et il vient d'arriver chez moi après 10 jours
> 
> Voila, c'est donc fiable



Des photos ? :rateau:


----------



## Danilooza (17 Juin 2010)

Venturo a dit:


> Des photos ? :rateau:



C'est faisable  Par contre j'ai vraiment collé ça comme une *****, il y a des bulles d'air(pas énormes) 

Photo arrive bientot!

Edit: 

http://img715.imageshack.us/i/sdc14084.jpg/

http://img266.imageshack.us/i/sdc14082.jpg/


----------



## Snoby (17 Juin 2010)

Pour éviter les bulles d'air, mouiller la coque de son MBP avec de l'eau savonné, en mettre aussi un peu sur le sticker et appliquer le sticker sur la coque du MBP, vous pouvez le déplacer à souhaite, sa n'accroche pas... une foi placé comme voulu, laissez sécher et le tour est joué...

Astuce donné par un pro du sticker que je connais, déjà fait avec des kit déco de moto cross, et rien à signaler... sa roule ^_^


----------



## salamander (17 Juin 2010)

Danilooza a dit:


> C'est faisable  Par contre j'ai vraiment collé ça comme une *****, il y a des bulles d'air(pas énormes)



Tu as oublié d'enlever les parties blanches au niveau des contours ou tu n'as pas eu le courage de le faire ??
Je trouve que c'est pas très gracieux, notamment au niveau de la pomme....Sur la photo postée plus haut elle n'y est pas, ça fait mieux fini.., mais je présume que ces parties là ne sont pas prédécoupées et que le faire au cutter est assez délicat.....

Sinon l'idée est géniale..


----------



## Danilooza (17 Juin 2010)

salamander a dit:


> Tu as oublié d'enlever les parties blanches au niveau des contours ou tu n'as pas eu le courage de le faire ??
> Je trouve que c'est pas très gracieux, notamment au niveau de la pomme....Sur la photo postée plus haut elle n'y est pas, ça fait mieux fini.., mais je présume que ces parties là ne sont pas prédécoupées et que le faire au cutter est assez délicat.....
> 
> Sinon l'idée est géniale..



Alors non c'est pas pas ma faute le contour "blanc transparent" et j'avoue que c'est beaucoup moins visible sur les photos qu'ils montrent sur ebay!  Mais franchement en vrai c'est pas si flagrant que ça... 

Secondo, le contour de la pomme: enfait je crois que j'ai acheté un stickers 15" alors que j'ai un 13"... Mais sur eBay c'etait pas précisé donc jme suis un peu fait entubé! 

Pour finir, c'est pas un achat "gâché" mais bon, c'est pas le top... Par contre niveau qualité de l'autocollant, c'est assez solide et ca se decolle difficilement mais sans traces! 

Pour finir, je ne regrette pas cet achat même si il y a des défauts!


----------



## salamander (18 Juin 2010)

En plus sur les photos postées plus haut il y a peu être un petit traitement photoshop qui est passé par là...c'est vrai que sur ta photo on se rend pas compte par exemple que le fameux contour est transparent, sans doute à cause du flash...après pour l'histoire de l'eau savonneuse, le conseil est bon mais j'aurais trop peur qu'elle s'infiltre au niveau de la pomme....


----------



## Snoby (18 Juin 2010)

Juste pour humidifier, faut pas faire prendre un bain au MBP quand même


----------



## Capitaine Lamar (18 Juin 2010)

Perso , avant d'opter pour la gravure j'ai voulu essayer un sticker.

Commander sur le net, délais un peu long mais bon normal vu que ça venait de New York.

Perso je trouve le resultat assez classe, je vais le garder pour le moment.

La mise en place un peu corcé, il faut bien le centrer et faire attention aux bulles, et en plus c'est comme un "décalco". Vous  collez d'abord un grand carré autocollant et ensuite il faut attendre quelques heures pour que le sticker adhère bien et seulement ensuite vous enlevez délicatement l'autocollant ...


----------



## Venturo (18 Juin 2010)

Danilooza a dit:


> Alors non c'est pas pas ma faute le contour "blanc transparent" et j'avoue que c'est beaucoup moins visible sur les photos qu'ils montrent sur ebay!  Mais franchement en vrai c'est pas si flagrant que ça...
> 
> Secondo, le contour de la pomme: enfait je crois que j'ai acheté un stickers 15" alors que j'ai un 13"... Mais sur eBay c'etait pas précisé donc jme suis un peu fait entubé!
> 
> ...



J'ai commandé un Snow White pour ma copine :rateau:
En tout cas j'ai bien précisé que c'était pour un 15".
Peut-être ne l'as-tu pas fait, il répète plusieurs fois qu'il faut le lui faire savoir lors du paiement, sinon il envoie toujours la version 13"


----------



## Danilooza (18 Juin 2010)

Venturo a dit:


> J'ai commandé un White Snow pour ma copine :rateau:
> En tout cas j'ai bien précisé que c'était pour un 15".
> Peut-être ne l'as-tu pas fait, il répète plusieurs fois qu'il faut le lui faire savoir lors du paiement, sinon il envoie toujours la version 13"




Oui il me semblait bien avoir lu ça quelque part, et donc je pensais que c'était plus nécessaire de préciser... Mais la pomme au milieu n'est pas reprise correctement, il y a un petit contour gris (couleur d'origine quoi) comme si le sticker était fait pour un 15 pouce, en même temps, il s'adapte parfaitement sur le bas de l'écran (la ligne inférieure est à la limite de la coque!) 

Sinon, très bon choix pour le White Snow, il est très beau mais effectivement, plus pour la gente féminine!


----------



## Venturo (28 Juin 2010)

Snoby a dit:


> Pour éviter les bulles d'air, mouiller la coque de son MBP avec de l'eau savonné, en mettre aussi un peu sur le sticker et appliquer le sticker sur la coque du MBP, vous pouvez le déplacer à souhaite, sa n'accroche pas... une foi placé comme voulu, laissez sécher et le tour est joué...
> 
> Astuce donné par un pro du sticker que je connais, déjà fait avec des kit déco de moto cross, et rien à signaler... sa roule ^_^



Eh bien je viens juste d'installer le Snow White sur le MBP de ma copine avec ta méthode, c'est juste trop fort !
On peut le déplacer jusqu'à trouver la position parfaite et aucune bulle d'air...
Merci bien !


----------



## debutante (1 Novembre 2011)

Je pense que j'arrive un peu tard mais il existe un autre site maintenant : 
www.santa-pi.com

Il y a plein de skins, et autocollant pour le macbook.
On sait jamais si cela intéresse quelqu'un plus tard

Bonne journée a tous


----------



## Bibuu_ (1 Novembre 2011)

Je trouve les Mac sublime et je trouvais que mettre un autocollant dessus, c'était un peu con.. mais en fait ça rend super bien! Ö Merci pour le lien, j'vais aller y faire un tour 

Sinon, ça coûte cher une gravure..? Vous savez où en faire une (de qualité) en Belgique?


----------



## kolargol31 (1 Novembre 2011)

ca doit pas etre donné, 

vu que c'est fait au laser...


----------



## Bibuu_ (2 Novembre 2011)

Ouais j'me doute bien ça  J'ai déjà été faire graver des médiator et ça m'a coûté ~6 (alors que c'est minuscule ^^) mais j'aimerais quand même savoir.


----------



## jonas971 (2 Novembre 2011)

Bah pour faire simple...
 Tu demande un devis GRATUIT


----------

